# Need Suggestion for cards around 12k



## daemon1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am confused between these three cards and need some help to finalize which is VFM

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7790 OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Rs. 12750
Asus AMD/ATI Radeon HD 7770 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Rs. 12999
XFX HD 7790 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Rs. 13999

All prices are from FK.

I am looking in the range of 10-13k. Will these cards will be able to play all latest games ? I have 22 inch monitor.

Thanks


----------



## icebags (Dec 10, 2013)

650ti boost w/ 2GB video ram is kinda good for that budget.

7770 priced @12-13 is too expensive.

dont forget to get a good smps from corsair/seasonic/antec, if u not have one already.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

For your Budget Gtx 650ti boost is best.It is faster than hd 7790,7770,Gtx 650ti AMP and equals hd 7850 at less price 

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com



daemon1 said:


> Will these cards will be able to play all latest games ? I have 22 inch monitor.
> Thanks



Yes this card will run most games easily at High settings if you turn off AA to 2x or off


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

@OP; post your full config especially details of PSU.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 11, 2013)

He can also go for Asus R7 260x , isnt it?


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have cooler Master thunder 500W PSU. I was more inclined towards AMD as I have been using the GPUs from them since long and have been bery satisfied. when comparing 650Ti Boost with 7790 OC, it seems 7790 is more faster then 650Ti with more cores. Is 650 Ti a best bet?  I have AMD 8320.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

Arnab said:


> He can also go for Asus R7 260x , isnt it?



It is slower than gtx 650ti boost


----------



## icebags (Dec 11, 2013)

daemon1 said:


> I have cooler Master thunder 500W PSU. I was more inclined towards AMD as I have been using the GPUs from them since long and have been bery satisfied. when comparing 650Ti Boost with 7790 OC, it seems 7790 is more faster then 650Ti with more cores. Is 650 Ti a best bet?  I have AMD 8320.



if that psu is older than 3 yrs, then its time for a change. or when it will go, it may as well take the gpu with it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

daemon1 said:


> I have cooler Master thunder 500W PSU. I was more inclined towards AMD as I have been using the GPUs from them since long and have been bery satisfied. when comparing 650Ti Boost with 7790 OC, it seems 7790 is more faster then 650Ti with more cores. Is 650 Ti a best bet?  I have AMD 8320.



*
DONOT COMPARE GPU BY IT'S SPECS.

*Gtx 650ti Boost > Gtx 650ti AMP > hd 7790 oc > Gtx 650ti/hd 7790.

So around 12k - Gtx 650ti boost is way to go

Proof -


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

daemon1 said:


> I have cooler Master thunder 500W PSU. I was more inclined towards AMD as I have been using the GPUs from them since long and have been bery satisfied. when comparing 650Ti Boost with 7790 OC, it seems 7790 is more faster then 650Ti with more cores. Is 650 Ti a best bet?  I have AMD 8320.



That PSU isn't any good. Try to sell it and get an HD7790 for 9.8k and Antec VP450P for 2.6k.


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 13, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *
> DONOT COMPARE GPU BY IT'S SPECS.
> 
> *Gtx 650ti Boost > Gtx 650ti AMP > hd 7790 oc > Gtx 650ti/hd 7790.
> ...



650ti Boost is final then. I have one more question, how good it is with AMD Octa and whats the PSU supply needed ? Also, I see Asus, MSI and Zotak for this GPU..Any idea which is best?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

daemon1 said:


> 650ti Boost is final then. I have one more question, how good it is with AMD Octa and whats the PSU supply needed ? Also, I see Asus, MSI and Zotak for this GPU..Any idea which is best?



get zotac,asus or sapphire.
get seasonic s12ii 520 or antec vp450p


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> get zotac,asus or sapphire.
> get seasonic s12ii 520 or antec vp450p



Sapphire is only for amd,not for nvidia.

Get from either asus or zotac.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sapphire is only for amd,not for nvidia.
> 
> Get from either asus or zotac.



Zotac is best regarding its warranty of 2+3 years=5 years of warranty.
Get GTX650Ti Boost 2GB from any of these @ ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Galaxy NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650TI (Boost edition) 2GB 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card vs MSI NVIDIA N650Ti-2GD5/OC BE 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sapphire is only for amd,not for nvidia.
> 
> Get from either asus or zotac.



sorry... my bad


----------

